
Ask HN: Is there an IRC server or a Slack community for ML/Recommender Systems? - codesuki
I would like to get in touch with other people in the field. Discuss ideas, see what others are working on, etc.
When I was still in university I randomly joined programming related IRC channels and always got something out of it. Now I am at a loss where to find a place to converse. 
Where are those communities? Please let me know.<p>Other software related chats are welcome, too!
======
cpt1138
try ##machinelearning, #ai, or ##AGI on freenode

